# Uploading images



## Noldor_returned (Mar 9, 2007)

It may not be images only, but everyone seems to be having trouble uploading images. Does anyone know what the cause is?


----------



## Gordis (Mar 9, 2007)

I also couldn't post an image...

I guess the reason is that "


----------



## baragund (Mar 9, 2007)

Me too, me too! I thought it was just me being clueless...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 9, 2007)

You're right, trying to upload an attachment gives you a "File system directory is not writable." error. I've let Dave know about this, hopefully he can get it fixed without too much hassle. 

As for the IMG code, we've never had that enabled...


----------



## Gordis (Mar 10, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> As for the IMG code, we've never had that enabled...


Thanks, now I see. Most forums allow this, though. Sure, multiple images slow page loading - so maybe you have disabled it wisely.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 10, 2007)

Attachments are back in business, everyone!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank goodness! 

Thankyou to whoever it was that fixed it- dapence or one of the admin staff. You guys rock!


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of uploading images, I've always found it odd that TTF doesn't allow IMG tags. It's the only forum I've come accross that does so. I can understand the reasoning in the olden days when lots of people still used dial-up and they slowed down pages, but nowadays (pretty much) everyone has broadband. Perhaps it's down to bandwidth, but correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think it would cost WM anything if these pictures were being uploaded from other sites. The other possible reason I can think of is linking to unsuitable websites, but I know vBulletin allows you to use http://imageshack.us to upload pics in to your posts with minimal effort, so that problem could be avoided.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you make a valid point. Let's see what Dave makes of this.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolfshead said:


> Speaking of uploading images, I've always found it odd that TTF doesn't allow IMG tags. It's the only forum I've come accross that does so. I can understand the reasoning in the olden days when lots of people still used dial-up and they slowed down pages, but nowadays (pretty much) everyone has broadband. Perhaps it's down to bandwidth, but correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think it would cost WM anything if these pictures were being uploaded from other sites. The other possible reason I can think of is linking to unsuitable websites, but I know vBulletin allows you to use http://imageshack.us to upload pics in to your posts with minimal effort, so that problem could be avoided.
> 
> Thoughts?



Personally, I think using IMG tags is primitive. I think it's a huge waste of time and energy finding a place online to store images so the graphics-displaying site has somewhere to go to, to grab the URL of the image. I much prefer uploading images directly to site from my computer.

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 11, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Personally, I think using IMG tags is primitive. I think it's a huge waste of time and energy finding a place online to store images so the graphics-displaying site has somewhere to go to, to grab the URL of the image. I much prefer uploading images directly to site from my computer.


But as it is just now, if you want to post a pic that you don't have saved on your computer you would have to go through the hassle of saving it, then uploading it, rather than just copying the url into some tags.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 12, 2007)

Wolfshead said:


> But as it is just now, if you want to post a pic that you don't have saved on your computer you would have to go through the hassle of saving it, then uploading it, rather than just copying the url into some tags.



I've never run into that problem. As a matter of fact, if I need an image, I google it and save it on my computer — I don't consider that a hassle at all. I do it all the time, except for graphics that are specifically copyrighted or carry a watermark. There's always enough PD stuff so I always have what I need.

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 13, 2007)

So what's wrong with just posting a link? I mean if you want to go to google images, and you just go to full size image theres a link to the picture already.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 13, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> So what's wrong with just posting a link? I mean if you want to go to google images, and you just go to full size image theres a link to the picture already.


There's nothing wrong with posting a link, it's just that if you can include the image in the message itself, it can save people the hassle of clicking the link, and also illustrates your point (whatever it may be), better.


----------



## Borromino (Apr 16, 2007)

No problems in uploading images !


Only sometimes when too big ones.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 17, 2007)

Forum software these days will shrink images so they fit the screen. Problem solved!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfshead said:


> Forum software these days will shrink images so they fit the screen. Problem solved!



Some do, some don't. PictureTrail does, and other upload sites, such as the ones I manage at UCLA, do not allow any images above 100kb to upload.

Barley


----------

